# What type of tree is this?



## rlk438 (Sep 19, 2013)

image.jpg



__ rlk438
__ Sep 19, 2013


















image.jpg



__ rlk438
__ Sep 19, 2013





These are pictures of a leaf off a tree that has some little red berries on it there is a dead one beside it that has dried up berries that look the same. I can have the dead tree but don't want to take it and have it be no good for smoking.  But if it was a wild cherry I have heard it would be good.  It is 25 + - feet tall.  That seemed tall.  Are there any good places to get info to I'd trees.  I have the snap leaf I'd app and it is so so.  Thank you for your help


----------



## stovebolt (Sep 19, 2013)

Try the internet. Sorry, I couldn't resist. Google wild cherry.

Chuck


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 19, 2013)

Go to the Arbor Day Foundation. They have a tree ID app there.


----------



## radio (Sep 19, 2013)

Little red berries will not be a cherry tree.   I'm guessing Possumhaw, but post some pics of the berries and bark of the tree and we will get it figured out













possumhaw_med.jpg



__ radio
__ Sep 19, 2013


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like a leaf from a cherry tree, little red fruit sounds like a pin cherry. Can't say for certain. A picture of the bark will be very helpful.


----------



## rlk438 (Sep 19, 2013)

radio said:


> Little red berries will not be a cherry tree.   I'm guessing Possumhaw, but post some pics of the berries and bark of the tree and we will get it figured out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There wasn't cluster of berrys like this. Just one on a stem  but small about as big as a pencil eraser.  At daughter volleyball game watching other teams. Will try to get photo of tree and bark in the next few days.


----------



## rlk438 (Sep 19, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Go to the Arbor Day Foundation. They have a tree ID app there.



Thanks I will try that. We have farm ground and can cut some as long as I know I am getting good for smoking wood..  I know hickory and the other main ones. I want to start a log of ones to watch for years to come.


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 20, 2013)

rlk438 said:


> There wasn't cluster of berrys like this. Just one on a stem but small about as big as a pencil eraser. At daughter volleyball game watching other teams. Will try to get photo of tree and bark in the next few days.


Fruit the size of a pencil eraser fairly well describes pin cherry, I am 90% sure that pin cherry is what you have, the picture of the bark will seal the deal one way or the other.

Pin cherry can be used for BBQ, I have used it before on chicken and sausage.


----------



## rlk438 (Sep 21, 2013)

image.jpg



__ rlk438
__ Sep 21, 2013


















image.jpg



__ rlk438
__ Sep 21, 2013






This is a photo of the trunk and the tree. They didn't send a photo of the berry


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 21, 2013)

What you have is a cherry tree IMHO, but not a pin cherry. My best guess is that is some sort of ornamental cherry. In any event you should be able to use it for BBQ.


----------

